# Viper 5301 Problem with remotes



## KARowe (Aug 28, 2010)

Both of my remotes for the viper 5301 are not working. On the 2 way I get 4 yellow blinks and then 1 red blink no matter what I press. It was working fine and I think one of the kids pressed the wrong combination. On the 1 way it beeps and blinks once. Does anyone know how to reset the remotes?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi KARowe...welcome to TSF!! I have moved your request to it's own thread for better assistance. All members are volunteers and have no set schedule....check back from time to time for an answer.


----------

